# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  пожертвования на жизнь форума

## grey

После очередной жалобы неизвестно кого очередному хостеру форум опять лишился хостинга. Сейчас поставил форум на более менее абузоустойчивый (устойчивый к жалобам) хостинг, но таковой стоит не дёшево. А других вариантов нет, так как форум стал популярным среди псевдо-защитников морали, и смысла нет ставить его на обычный хостинг, который через день-два его закроет.

Итак варианты приёма денег:

1. *Можно скинуться наличными на встрече участников форума*. Главное чтобы хотябы один из участников смог потом пополнить свой кошелёк webmoney этими деньгами и перевести на мой кошелёк или купить карту webmoney и напрямую пополнить мой кошелёк.

2. *Принимаются напрямую webmoney* (можно картами webmoney). Пишите мне в ЛС! Принимаются любые суммы!

3. *Оплата через терминалы опалты.* Вы можете скинуть деньги через любой терминал опалты QIWI.

Те, кто может пожертвовать средства, пишите в ЛС.

Принимаются суммы от 10руб)

----------


## WICKED

идея хорошая, но вот были бы деньги...

----------


## MATARIEL

Wicked, угум... я бы с радостью, тока вот у самого запары с деньгами... к середине лета возможно че нить наскребу... ибо работа..)
пока бум морально поддерживать...

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## sinbound

> Сейчас поставил форум на более менее абузоустойчивый (устойчивый к жалобам) хостинг, но таковой стоит не дёшево. А других вариантов нет, так как форум стал популярным среди псевдо-защитников морали, и смысла нет ставить его на обычный хостинг, который через день-два его закроет.


 Спасибо, *grey*! Готов пожертвовать, написал в личку




> Кстати, неплохо было бы огласить народу, во сколько обходится форум в месяц. Для наглядности.


 Точно, можно даже счетчик, "набрано M/нужно N"

----------


## Freezer2007

с вебмани не знаком ваще(((, да и сколько надо не пердставляю??

----------


## grey

некто скинул нужную сумму на кошелёк! спасибо ему! хостинг будет проплачен на месяц.
если напишет свой ник, то напишу его здесь  :Smile: 

тема закрыта.

----------


## grey

Как вы заметили опять форум не работал неделю. Не мог собрать денег на хост, выплатил свои. Опять требуются средства на продление хостинга. Кто готов помочь пишем в ЛС!

----------


## Сергей6792

Никогда не дружил с электронными деньгами.Даже желания никогда не было.Но если разберусь,помогу

----------


## ♣♣♣

а не проще сразу тут выложить номер счета Вебмани и кто что сможет отправит

----------


## grey

можно webmoney оплатить картой оплаты или через любой терминал qiwi

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*Grey*, распиши пожалуйста сколько денег надо и на что они пойдут.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

у меня ща с денюжками не очень, но думаю чем смогу помогу... а скока примерно было бы норм?...

----------


## grey

деньги пойдут на хостинг. требуется 10долл в мес. сейчас плачу сам, но уже за последующие месяцы жертвовать сам перестану, так что надежда на самих пользователей.
кто чем может, хоть по 10руб через терминал как вы на телефон закидываете)

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

грей, если честно, то я уверен, что насобирать такую сумму со всех форумчан вообще не проблема, ты бы просто как-то нам сказал пояснее или ещё что, а то пока мне например год назад не сказали вслух BloodDragon c Riogo, что те нужны деньги на что-то и все дружно скидываемся я вообще не в теме был. А по теме, конечно могу скинуть 10 долларов через киви, только скажи как (или в личку напиши) ну или если есть вебмани у BloodDragon'а, то могу через него. ты главное не стесняйся=), поставь во всех разделах объяву крупнымии буквами, что те на хостинг нужно=)

----------


## Aska

Действительно, grey, пропиши в прикреплённой теме в разделах. Или хотя бы здесь опиши конкретно, куда слать. Я поучаствую,правда, довольно скромно, но всё же.

----------


## grey

Ок, прикреплю.
Не 10 долл минимум, а можно и 10руб минимум, у кого сколько есть)

----------


## Black Angel

*grey* 

А как-нибудь через Яндекс деньги переслать можно?

----------


## grey

> *grey* 
> 
> А как-нибудь через Яндекс деньги переслать можно?


  как-нибудь можно) через обменник, например roboxchange.com onlinechange.com и т.д.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

вообщем пошарился по теме и так и не втыкнул как тут через киви пересылать. насколько я понял, есть 10-идолларовые карточки типа WMZ, такая пойдёт? а можно тебе просто номер в личку скинуть или нужно обязательно перечислять безналом как-то?

----------


## огрызок тепла

скажите нормально, как через терминал закидывать? или там сразу кнопочка есть для Грея и нашего форума?я вообще вас не понимаю уже

----------


## Nocticula

я вот тоже что-то не втыкнул, как через терминал можно кинуть.....эммм....)

----------


## grey

можно карточки webmoney любого номинала, хоть WMR хоть WMZ. Мне их можно передать в виде скана, фоты или просто написать в личку код с карты, необходиный для активации.

через терминал так: подходим к терминалу, выбираем интернет и платежи (как-то так) и ищем там оплату webmoney. только сейчас пока через терминал нельзя принимать. как появится возможность напишу.

----------


## ER

С удовольствием скинусь, если мне хто-нить по-человечески объяснит, как это сделать)

----------


## grey

пишите пожалуйста в ЛС те, кто может скинуться

----------


## buster777

Можем скинуться...Как только будет возможность напишу)

----------


## grey

декабрь оплачен. на январь следующего года пока не хватает.

----------


## Magog

Я по форумам не сижу, ваш первый на котором зарегился. Много у меня нету, но пару долларов переведу сразу, как получу номер вмз кошелька, на который перевести надо. Извиняюсь, что не в личном сообщении, просто не нашел, как его отправить...

----------


## grey

> Я по форумам не сижу, ваш первый на котором зарегился. Много у меня нету, но пару долларов переведу сразу, как получу номер вмз кошелька, на который перевести надо. Извиняюсь, что не в личном сообщении, просто не нашел, как его отправить...


 нажимаешь на мой ник, в выпавшем меню нажимаешь "отправить личное сообщение для grey"

----------


## buster777

Ну что там с оплатой? Сколько не хватает?

----------


## zax

Извините *grey*, всё говорит о том что данной темой вы пытаетесь создать впечатление что этот форум реально независимый форум СУ.
Взять хотя бы совершеннейшее отсутсвие других форумов с этой тематикой (они есть, но во всех навязывают спасение, а в этом  ЯКОБЫ не навязывают - навязывают ещё как, очень тонко, заметно без дополнительных оптических средств).
Если бы этот форум был закрытый, фиг найдёшь, но существовало предметное общение, тогда да, можно поверить было бы в независимость.
Но он в первых строчках поисковиков(хотя естьСУ форум и с бОльшим кол-вом тем и сообов раза в 3 при том что он слащавый безобидный, там одно лишь "помогалово" - так его в поисковиках просто нету...).Ну и другие "мелочи".

----------


## grey

> Извините *grey*, всё говорит о


 нет, я этой темой хочу собрать денег на хостинг и ничего более. если вы хотите обсудить независимость форума и сходства его с другими, то думаю правильнее писать в тему, связанную с этим

----------


## Тора

а смской можно сделать пожертвования?

----------


## ♣♣♣

> а смской можно сделать пожертвования?


 нет, кажется.
да и зачем тебе. ты только что пришла, может быть, тебе здесь не понравится. часто встречаются озлобленные пользователи...

----------


## grey

> а смской можно сделать пожертвования?


 не, лучше указанными мной методами

----------


## tventin2

Мне стыдно, конечно, обещала помочь и пропала, но у меня правда причины. Сейчас посвободнее. Скажите, где купить эту карточку вебмани? А то я несколько месяцев дальше двора с коляской не хожу.

----------


## Дима_

А может форуму перейти на бесплатный хостинг? Тогда все будет нормально работать. Рекламу нужно будет один раз отключить в браузере и её не будет.

----------


## Дима_

Чем бесплатный хостинг не нравиться? Платить деньги ни за что...Рекламу можно убрать, проверял лично! И хотелось бы чтоб выкладывали доказательства того, что деньги ушли в форум, а не на пиво!

----------


## Orsana

Вам же написали чем не нравится - слишком специфическая тематика у форума, на бесплатном хостинге по первой же жалобе какого-нибудь идиота его закроют.

----------


## Freezer2007

> Вам же написали чем не нравится - слишком специфическая тематика у форума, на бесплатном хостинге по первой же жалобе какого-нибудь идиота его закроют.


  +1
прициденты - были и не раз

----------


## grey

на бесплатном действительно закроют. сейчас он там где сложно закрыть поэтому он работает каждый день а не простаивает по полгода. народ, это не обязательно жертвовать :Smile:  вроде пока живём

----------


## grey

> так вот, грей.. может скажешь что это за хостинг такой который периодически вешается от нехватки памяти и еще каких то неведомых ошибок?)
> не жалуюсь, просто спросил


 хостинг заменён недавно. перебои должны пропасть. обсуждение сбоев в другой теме, так что тут обсуждаем только пожертвования.

----------


## Айд

> а не проще сразу тут выложить номер счета Вебмани и кто что сможет отправит


 Резонное предложение, хоть я с этой системой не знаком.

----------

